# The Evil H



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cuddysmom, I'd call your vet and ask. I don't believe that a hemangio bleed is predicated on activity, but more what the tumor is doing. As for getting him in the car, can you have him do "paws up" and then you lift his rear into the car?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

I would ask the vet.

What stitches?

Did Cuddy have a tumor removed-just read about it. Did you find out why he wouldn't lay down?
Ask the vet if he can do all of the things you listed.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I will try the paws up. 

Karen, yes, he had his spleen removed a week ago sunday. He did finally lay down!! He's been totally perfect since surgery. More active than ever. I think it's half his stitches hurt and half he was just excited to finally feel good again. Stitches will be removed Sunday and I was worried about CRs (can't say those words out loud in this house without "someone" going crazy). I just wanted to be careful about him jumping on couches, dog angels in the snow, etc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Our bed stairs worked perfectly with the floor board of our Jeep. BTW my last two vets recommend bed stairs even if a dog can jump onto and off the bed. The stairs reduce the wear and tear on joints.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll have to invest in some stairs. Great point

He just loves the couch so much. If these really are his final months, I want him to get on the **** couch all he wants. But not if it'll hurt...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stairs*

I think stairs are a great idea. I'm sure they sell them at Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Try not to let him jump in and out of the car. And yes, when Hemangiosarcoma is involved, jumping and rough housing can cause increased bleeding as tumors grow. 

Yes, totally agree with getting some doggy steps or a ramp to make it easier on him. 

I hope you have so much more time with him, please give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Ha ha. Done!!


----------

